# My previous horse is for sale! HELP



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am kind of mad about the situation.
Here's the story:
We bought my horse when she was 3 years old. We were just beginners and couldn't handle her very well. But she was extremely loving, one of the sweetest horses ever.
My parents gave her away without telling us. I was extremely upset and missed her. The reason they sold her was because she was spooky on trails, and reared sometimes, our instructor said she needed a more experienced rider. But, my parents should have told me about it, BEFORE they sold her.

Anyways, a couple months after we sold her, they said they were going to breed her, to hopefully calm her down. She had her foal about 5 months ago.

They just sold her a month ago to a vet. They told us that they were very experienced and were going to train her to ride, as they needed a horse with more energy.

Her foal was only 4 months old, when they sold her, which is too young to wean in my opinion.

Now.. only one month after the new owners bought her from the people we sold her to, she is for sale again!

She has good bloodlines, and I think the people we sold her to, were just using her to get a good foal, 4 months after having it, they chucked her off the someone else.

I really want to buy her now! But, I can't afford another horse. Now that I have been riding alot longer, and am more experienced, I think I could handle her.
I don't want her being sold a million times to a bunch of people, I think she should have a forever home with someone who will love her.

What do you think?
I don't really know what to do, sell my horse to get her? Don't get her?

Really depressing to me, cause they said that the people they sold her to were going to train her and keep her as a trail horse.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> What do you think?
> I don't really know what to do, sell my horse to get her? Don't get her?


Are you 18? If not you can not do anything about this as you are not of legal age to even make a deal with. I would never even talk to a minor until I talked to the parents first



horseluver50 said:


> they said that the people they sold her to were going to train her and keep her as a trail horse.


Maybe they didn't like her and once the horse was theirs, they can do what they want with it. 

I did do an AQHA look up on her and it looks like she was sold to her first owner as a weanling and last owner when she was three in 2006 which must be your family. She has not had her papers changed since than and the current owner did not transfer her papers into their name until they owned her two years. Sad such a young horse has been moved around so much ....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am only 14, my parents are always there to talk to the sellers if they want.



> Maybe they didn't like her and once the horse was theirs, they can do what they want with it.
> 
> I did do an AQHA look up on her and it looks like she was sold to her first owner as a weanling and last owner when she was three in 2006 which must be your family. She has not had her papers changed since than and the current owner did not transfer her papers into their name until they owned her two years. Sad such a young horse has been moved around so much ....
> ​


Yeah, I feel so bad for her, because she is an amazing horse. She just needs a little training and no one seems to want to take the time to do it.
The people we sold her to, only had her for a little while before breeding her, so they didn't put much into her, and the new owners have only had her a month.

I want her so badly, but I love the horse I have right now, even though I am considering selling her because of her leg issues.

I don't really know what to do :[

I really want to work on a green horse of my own, and this would be the perfect opportunity since I know she is sound, she is friendly and that she is willing. She is just nervous around new things.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

They could have sold her for a number of reasons..

If you are happy with your current horse, I would not sell her just to buy back a horse that you once had, and could not handle. And if you are thinking about it, I would seriously sit down and think about it. Cause what if she has not changed at all, and goes back to her old ways with you???

And I agree. I would not sell any horse to a minor without the parents 1--% committed to the idea as well....how old are you?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> They could have sold her for a number of reasons..
> 
> If you are happy with your current horse, I would not sell her just to buy back a horse that you once had, and could not handle. And if you are thinking about it, I would seriously sit down and think about it. Cause what if she has not changed at all, and goes back to her old ways with you???
> 
> And I agree. I would not sell any horse to a minor without the parents 1--% committed to the idea as well....how old are you?http://www.horseforum.com/#post764516#ixzz10rxbBzZp​


I love my horse right now, but I am considering selling her as she is sore most of the time, and I am unable to ride her.
I have more experience with horses then I did then. We babied her, and she was still good with us. But, she needs someone confident. And, I am way more confident then I was before. She has no lameness issues as far as I know.
I was thinking I could train her, and compete with her, since that is what I am hoping to do.

Of course my parents would be in it! I'm 14.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Keep your current horse. If she's just been passed around and not been trained, not only will she be as bad as she was when you first had her, she will be worse. ETA: I don't think you're in the position to say that she is "sound, willing, and friendly." Have you messed with her since you gave her away? She could be an even bigger mess now. You don't know what kind of people she's been with, if people have messed with her, or left her to herself. Assumptions like that will get you into a mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I like a challenge :] I wish I could afford two horses though, it would be so much better. I don't want to sell the horse I have now (atm), but I really loved my old horse.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunny said:


> If she's just been passed around and not been trained, not only will she be as bad as she was when you first had her, she will be worse.


I tend to agree here based on my experiences with a horse I bought who'd been passed around. Sometimes when we look back to things we had, we feel an emotional/sentimental attachment and sometimes that can cloud our judgement. There are soooo many horses out there. If you want to sell your current horse, for the money they've got that palomino listed at, you could get yourself a nice competition ready horse. I'd have a sit down talk with your folks and see what they think about buying her back if you're dead set on wanting her back. :wink:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Keep your current horse. If she's just been passed around and not been trained, not only will she be as bad as she was when you first had her, she will be worse. ETA: I don't think you're in the position to say that she is "sound, willing, and friendly." Have you messed with her since you gave her away? She could be an even bigger mess now. You don't know what kind of people she's been with, if people have messed with her, or left her to herself. Assumptions like that will get you into a mess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I couldnt agree more with this!! If you have not done anything with her sense you last sold her, how do you know she isnt worse?!? I can guarantee she wont be the same. Breeding a mare does not make her calm down..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ agree totally. You can never go back. Plus, when we look back, we often times see the good stuff, and minimize the bad. You have NO idea what she has grown up to be. Plus, as far as you knowing she is sound, etc, like you said-you have no clue. Anything could have happened in the time she has had other owners. She is beautiful and very well bred, but I also think at 14 you may think you are experienced enough, but, no offense, how many years of experience do you really have?
Sorry, I don't seem to sound harsh. Yeah, you could get her home and work with her and she may (a REALLY BIG may) turn out to be your dream horse. OTOH, she could just as easily be your worst nightmare and really hurt you.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Would consider trade for a sound safe beginner's/lesson horse max 14 years old and min 14.3hh. 

this was in the ad for her. Makes me think she has issues, possibly more than she had when you sold her. If she has been passed around so much, there is a reason. I personally think your parents had the right idea when you owned her, if she is rearing, it can only get worse and usually does.
Keep the horse you have and enjoy her. I think this horse, older now and wiser to ways to misbehave for riders is an accident waiting to happen if it hasn't happened already.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

How did you end up with an unsound horse now? Do you know why she is sore all the time? What does vet and farrier say?
Was your horse unsound when you bought her? Unsound horses do not always end up in the best places and selling your new mare for your old mare could be costly to your new mare.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just lost my huge long reply 
In short, I told my parents about her. They are considering making them an offer. I know that she will have issues still, and be tough to work with.
But, I will either send her to a natural horsemanship trainer, or work in natural horsemanship with her myself. She needs to form a bond with a person before they hop on her back, and end up on the ground.
She is exactly what I would be if I were a horse. I would be scared of spooky things on the trail, if I was not trusting of my rider.
I would be scared of loading into a trailer when people I don't trust are yanking on me and hitting me to get in.
I would try to get them off of my back when they just hop on and expect me to do what they ask.

She needs someone with light hands, patience, dedication, time, more patience, and empathy.
I am positive that if I wait until she is ready to be ridden, and just do groundwork until then, and work on trust, she will be an amazing little horse.
If it takes a month, a year until I can ride, so be it.. we're in no rush.

I have 7 years experience. I admit I am nowhere near an experienced rider. But, I do have patience and can relate to horses. I think that is all she needs.
The most experienced rider in the world would not make her happy nor cooperative. She just needs one person to love her, trust her, and look after her. I so badly hope we can get her. She has an amazing personality, and that's all we need to start out.
If I get her. I am going to start from scratch, and just forget about the past.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> How did you end up with an unsound horse now? Do you know why she is sore all the time? What does vet and farrier say?
> Was your horse unsound when you bought her? Unsound horses do not always end up in the best places and selling your new mare for your old mare could be costly to your new mare.​


She has wear and tear from all the reining her old owners did with her. She has a build up in her joints that get stressed when worked hard or on rough ground.
She was sound when I got her, up until a month of riding.
The vet said that her soreness just kicked in because she hadn't been ridden in a year, and the wear and tear took it's course.

I never thought about that. She isn't completely unsound though. She can be ridden at a walk/jog/lope, just not many circles, and not any faster than a walk on hard ground. She would be excellent for a young child or beginner adult, who is hoping to just do light work and to love.
But, they might also end up selling her when they grow up, or advance in their skills, and she could end up in a bad place


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

How do you "know what she needs" if you haven't even seen her in years? It's your decision, but I think you're going to make a bad one if you buy this horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ because I know her personality. She is that type of horse that is friendly, but is easily frightened and spooked, that type of horse that wont let you ride them until they know you, and that you won't put them in harms way.
I don't think it would be a bad decision at all. All horses can be trained. I am looking for a tougher horse to have a bit of a challenge with.
I just don't want to see her going to a million homes because they all can't figure out how to form trust with their horses before getting on their back.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> ^^ because I know her personality.


Her personality may very well not be the same. 


horseluver50 said:


> I have 7 years experience. I admit I am nowhere near an experienced rider.


But in your first post you said that she was sold because you were beginners with no experience.


horseluver50 said:


> We bought "hope" when she was 3 years old. We were just beginners and couldn't handle her very well. But she was extremely loving, one of the sweetest horses ever.


It has been 4 years since you bought this horse and several since she has been sold. At least long enough to breed, have a foal and have the foal weaned. She will not be the same horse you sold. She could be better or she could be worse but from the fact she has been passed around so much at such a young age is a tell tale sign imo.

Good luck in your decision. I hope it is not one you regret.


​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Excuse me for being blunt but - You bought a horse, found it did not work for you and you sold it.

You now have a different horse that you are thinking of selling for two reasons: 1. because it is not sound enough for you and 2. because you want to buy this other horse.

So far your track record is not good when it comes to keeping horses. But you have your self looking down on the other people that have sold this horse that you sold because it did not work for you. 

Do you not see that you are being a little hypocritical? 

It is OK for you to sell a horse that is not working out for you, but it is not OK for others to sell a horse that you once owned, because it is not working out for them.


I agree with the others. You do not have a clue what this mare is like now. Why not gather some real facts and form your decision using those.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

If a person has this much of a passion and desire to help out a horse they once knew, I think they will be fine. Just be careful and it has been years so she may not be the same horse. I think I would feel the same way if a horse I once knew was bounced around from home to home. As long as you understand and it sounds like you do,,, that it may take a very long time before you are able to ride her and get her trust. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Alwaysbehind: Very good point and an eye opener to anyone. In the end it is her decision what she does and I have a feeling if her parents are considering, she will end up with this horse. As long as she is willing to stick with the consequences and long term outcome. I feel she has a deep desire to help out this animal and more power to her if she feels she can handle it. I just hope she stays safe and things work out in the end, that the horse can find a forever home and security.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Do you realize how long four years is for a horse? Especially a horse who has been with several different families? You have NO right to assume the horse is like it was when you gave her away. You want to buy her, fine. But be prepared for a completely different horse. She's not a baby anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mbender said:


> Alwaysbehind: Very good point and an eye opener to anyone. In the end it is her decision what she does and I have a feeling if her parents are considering, she will end up with this horse. As long as she is willing to stick with the consequences and long term outcome. I feel she has a deep desire to help out this animal and more power to her if she feels she can handle it. I just hope she stays safe and things work out in the end, that the horse can find a forever home and security.


I think you missed my point. The OP is basically saying the people who bought and sold this mare were bad people because they did not provide the mare with a long term home. How dare they sell her, etc.

But the OP sold the mare and is now wanting to sell her other horse to buy this one back.

I have no problem with the OP's idea (other than I think she is living in a teenager induced black stallion world), I have an issue with her attitude towards the other people.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh no, I didnt misunderstand your point. I get that she thinks these people are bad because they are selling her and she did the same in the begining and wants to sell her other horse. She did express that she would like to keep her other horse and get this one back though. I was saying that your comment was an eye opener because I dont think she was thinking about her comment on these people being bad for selling her around and around and she simply wants to do the same. Your the only one that picked that up. I think you are right and yet she is young and would have to blame someone for not sticking with this horse. Thats just the way teenagers think most of the time. And it isnt right to think that way but I hope she does realize what she was saying was wrong. I didnt even think of that until you said something. Like I said, an eye opener.


----------



## iceysmom (Sep 27, 2010)

OP, I would like to know how you got into this position in the first place. Did you try "Hope" out before your parents purhased her? Why would you buy a horse not suitable for a beginner, let alone a green horse? Common sense should tell you to do otherwise. 

You are only 14. If you intend on being in the horse world for the long haul you have a lot to learn. Horses come and go. I know what it's like to want to buy back my first horse but I know she's in a good home with a little boy that loves her. However, I also know the frustraions that come with an inexperienced child owner owning a horse they cannot cotrol. My younger cousin has made the same mistake TWICE in buying the wrong horse.

The horse she has now is a thoroughbred cross, and like your old horse is very "loving" and "willing". However, four months later she is no where near being able to ride him with any confidence. She is only a beginner. Mind you, this horse is not young. He is estimated to be 10 years old. She did not try the horse out before she bought him and is now stuck wanting another horse. 

In my honest opinion, I believe it would be a mistake to buy back your old horse. It doesn't matter how much you love her, what matters is that you have a horse that will work for you, not work you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Icey'sMom you made some very good points. Buying the right horse the first time sames lots of future heartaches. 
We bought my daughter a 16yr old horse when she was 8, she is also now 14. The horse taught her a lot and after she was ready to move up, Sport was able to become a husband horse :lol: (My husband was a new, new rider) At the age of 22 Sport still totes my husband through any terrain and does so safely. 
Sport is still a very loved horse and has earned his lifetime retirement in our home. He has only been in 3 homes his entire life and was with his previous home 14 years.

The point of the story is when the right horse is the right purchase it can be the horse to last a lifetime.


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you need to be very careful in this decision, because the worst situation to be in is to have a 'problem' horse you cannot deal with but cannot sell either because of it's issues. As much as you remember this horse having a nice nature there is obviously a reason you sold it in the first place or at least your parents did. Obviously no-one here can really be sure of how experienced or in-experienced you are or how suitable the horse may or may not be in real life but people have voiced their concerns so i think it is worth taking note of. In asking and opinion you of people you must be ready to hear the answer you don't want to as well as the one you do. As many people have said this could end up being a wonderful partnership but please consider the 'what if' is goes pear shaped. Obviously this is ultimately you and your parents decision but it may be a good idea to have a few rides on this horse before making and offer to see how she has changed over the years and also i would advise taking a trainer or knowledgable horse person with you who will be able to accurately assess how much schooling and training this horse will need and wither you have the skills to manage. Regardless best of luck.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

horseluver50 said:


> I am kind of mad about the situation.
> We bought "hope" when she was 3 years old. We were just beginners and couldn't handle her very well. But she was extremely loving, one of the sweetest horses ever.
> 
> I really want to buy her now! But, I can't afford another horse. Now that I have been riding alot longer, and am more experienced, I think I could handle her.
> ...


You were 10 years old. Your idea of sweet and loving at 10 is bascially any horse that snuffles you.

You *think* you could handle her now.

What do I think? 

*I think you were 10 and your folks burst your bubble.
*I think you are unhappy with the soundness issues in your current horse.
*I think you have a romantic fantasy of how life would be with Hope.

If your folks are serious about giving Hope another shot - take an experienced trainer/instructor with you to look. Other wise in a couple of months we will be hearing "they ruined her . . . ".


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

...you're attached, that's fine, but you have to realize what everyone else is saying is true. Four years is a long time (for you and for the horse) and you were only ten. What could you have possibly known about horses at the age of ten?

I say if you are that interested in the horse go spend time with her _now_ and see if you are just dreaming big or if you and this horse really are some perfect combo. 

Also, I like the point someone else made - you are talking about others selling 'your' horse but what about the horse you are talking about selling to get this horse? She is sore so she doesn't deserve a forever home?

You cannot use emotions when you're dealing with that much money - what happens if you get her back and she isn't what you think? You're going to sit there with a horse you can't control?

I'm not trying to be mean so please don't take it that way, but at least go and ride this horse before you even _consider_ selling the horse you have now.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Her personality may very well not be the same.http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz10xlf2Rte​


I don't think you can really "change" someone's personality. It's something that is naturally in them, whether it's deep down, or right on top.



> But in your first post you said that she was sold because you were beginners with no experience.
> ​


We were considered beginner riders, but we had been riding a couple years before. Now, yes I do have 7 years experience.



> It has been 4 years since you bought this horse and several since she has been sold. At least long enough to breed, have a foal and have the foal weaned. She will not be the same horse you sold. She could be better or she could be worse but from the fact she has been passed around so much at such a young age is a tell tale sign imo.
> 
> Good luck in your decision. I hope it is not one you regret.
> ​


I know that she won't be the same. But, I still am considering it. We most likely won't be able to get her, because affording two horses would be pretty tough.
Thank you.



> Excuse me for being blunt but - You bought a horse, found it did not work for you and you sold it.
> 
> You now have a different horse that you are thinking of selling for two reasons: 1. because it is not sound enough for you and 2. because you want to buy this other horse.
> 
> ...




I didn't choose to sell her, but it was a good decision as we couldn't ride her anyways.
I really don't want to sell the horse I have now. It's just that if she continues to be sore/lame, and I want to show, I will have to. But, I won't for a long time, I love her too much.

I do know that it's not the new owners to blame. I just feel really bad for my old horse, and I want her to have a forever home with someone to love. I know that I have an attachment, and since it wasn't a proper selling of horse(parents told me they sold her the day she was gone), and it broke my heart.
I blamed the people who got her for taking her, but I know that it wasn't their fault. And now when I hear she is moving all around, I feel so bad for her, and want her back.



> If a person has this much of a passion and desire to help out a horse they once knew, I think they will be fine. Just be careful and it has been years so she may not be the same horse. I think I would feel the same way if a horse I once knew was bounced around from home to home. As long as you understand and it sounds like you do,,, that it may take a very long time before you are able to ride her and get her trust. Good luck and stay safe.
> ​


Thank you! 



> Alwaysbehind: Very good point and an eye opener to anyone. In the end it is her decision what she does and I have a feeling if her parents are considering, she will end up with this horse. As long as she is willing to stick with the consequences and long term outcome. I feel she has a deep desire to help out this animal and more power to her if she feels she can handle it. I just hope she stays safe and things work out in the end, that the horse can find a forever home and security.
> ​


It is a very small consideration, main factor is money, it would be pretty tough to afford two full size horses.
Thanks!


​


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I think you missed my point. The OP is basically saying the people who bought and sold this mare were bad people because they did not provide the mare with a long term home. How dare they sell her, etc.
> 
> But the OP sold the mare and is now wanting to sell her other horse to buy this one back.
> 
> ...


I don't want to rewrite what I said in the previous post for me blaming the owners, so look up there. hehe

I am not going to sell my horse, I was going to possibly sell her if I wanted to go in higher competitions, since she cant be ridden alot. But, I am not at the moment, so we will be fine. I don't think I could handle selling her. But, at times I do think she would enjoy it to be with a family with kids who just rides every so often for pleasure.
I feel I am working her to hard, and she isn't enjoying it that much.

I am not in that world you think I am in, no where near it.
You have to understand that when I was typing the first post, I had just seen the ad, and I was frustrated and upset because I just wanted her to stay with one person and enjoy her life. Now, I don't blame them, I just am considering getting her back.



> OP, I would like to know how you got into this position in the first place. Did you try "Hope" out before your parents purhased her? Why would you buy a horse not suitable for a beginner, let alone a green horse? Common sense should tell you to do otherwise.
> http://www.horseforum.com/#post765813#ixzz10xqGV2DG​


No we didn't try her out because she was only 2 years old, and had little training. My parents got her for us for christmas, because as all first time buyers think "lets get a young horse, and it can grow up with our kids and it will be a dream come true" Our parents knew nothing of horses, and she was a beautiful, friendly horse, so they bought her for us.
I was only 8 or 9, and obviously we knew nothing about getting a first horse.


If we are considering buying her (she is a 13 hr drive away), we will go look at her, get them to ride her, I will ride her, check her over for soundness and health issues. And, if it seems like she will be alright to train and handle, then we will consider her.


----------

